# '53 Woodson



## shred (Jul 16, 2008)

If Bogs' engine is a little too British for ya, here's another nice 2-cylinder marine with plans and CAD drawings free:

http://www.foundry.ray-vin.com/woodson/53/53woodson.htm


----------

